# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  بطاقة دعوة الى حفل خطوبة | أميرة قوس النصر |

## هدوء عاصف

*( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم )* 
*( وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً )* 
*(صدق الله العظيم)* 





 

*باسمـي وباسم اسرة منتديات الحصن الأردنية* 
*بكآمل أعضائها ومشرفيها وإدارييها* 
*نتقدم بأجمل باقات الورد والفل والياسمين*  
*الى الأخت العزيزة ..* 


*المديرة العامة*
*| أميرة قوس النصر |* 

 







 

*واليوم نكتب اليكِ يا (مها)*
*وسط الفرحة التي غمرت قلوبنا*
*والسعادة التي استقرت بيننا* 

*كتبت والفرحة تغمرني ونسيم الشوق يملؤني وحروفي ترقص على ورقي ..*
*لأنشد لك أجمل لوحة فرحة ولكن أخشى أن أعجز عن التعبير ..* 

*بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما بخير* 
*ونسأل المولى ان يبارك لكما ويجنب الشيطان مارزقكما* 
*فهنيئا لك هذا الفرح اختي مها* 
*ونتمنى لكِ حياة سعيدة*  
*والف الف مُبــــــــــــــــــارك*  

 






 

*حفل كتب الكتاب يوم الخميس المُقبل*
*11**-**11-**2010* 
*بإذن الله في* 
*قصر الأصالة - جرش*
*من 5 مساءا وحتى 9 مساءا* 
*والدعوة عامة*
*لجميع اعضاء المنتدى البنات*
*وأهلا وسهلا بكن جميعا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مبروك مها وعقبال باقي بنات المنتدى  :Emb3: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

مبروك مها

 :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك مها وعقبال شباب والصبايا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مها ودّيلنا باص ياخدنا -قصدي ياخد البنات-  :Gbiggrin: [/align]

----------


## وردة الأمل

مبارك مها   :Wink:

----------


## سلامي

بحكي الف مبروك لمها. وان شاءالله تكون الدنيا كتير مطر لانو بكون الحفل احلى بالمطر. يمكن البعض ما يوافقني بس عن جد احلى. يمكن لانو انا ولدت في يوم ممطر.

مبروك مها و اتمنى لك السعادة والتوفيق...


قلعتي أبدية...

----------


## سلامي

في المناسبات السعيدة وأظنها اليوم كذلك...
فإنهم يطلقون سراح الأسارى...
أشكر هدوء على اهتمامه باطلاق سراح قلعتي...
شكرا واليوم سنتمنى نعم سنتمنى...لان يوم السعاده نكثر الاماني...
واليوم الامنية هي وصلكم يا اهل الحصن...
وصلكم برجوعي ق ل ع ت ي أ ب د ي ة قريبا ...

نبارك لكم هذا الحفل السعيد...
دامت الافراح عامرة في حصنكم...
فالحصون المنيعة تبنى لتحمي داخلها الفرح والحب و السعاده...فمرحبا بالسعاده اليوم وكل يوم...
دمتم سالمين

----------


## ورده السعاده

الف مبروك مها 
الله يتمملك على خير يا رب :SnipeR (21):  :Wink:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

mbarak maha .. :SnipeR (69):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يبارك بعمركم ويوفقكم يارب 
ورائد جنبي هيه بقلكم الله يبارك فيكم واحد واحد

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

30321646465 مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووو  ووك  :Doodle04:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب انا ما زغرتلك وهاي زغروته الك ولرائد لللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووويييي  يييييييييشش
بس عقبال عند هالناس يلي بعدها قاعده وطبعاً ما رح اسامحك بالحلوان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مبروك الف مبروك بتمنالك السعادة الدائمة اميرة وان شاء الله بتعيشي مش بس اميرة ملكة بعيون زوجك
مبروك  :Icon26:

----------

